# How to compare Murano and BMW X3 xDrive 28i?



## lin8810 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello, I am new to this forum as I really hope to get some suggestion from you. I was 2012 Murano owner for 1.5 years. Experience was AWESOME! I love it! Now I am thinking to get 2015 Murano top trim, or, a BMW X3 28i.

For me, brand is not really that important. Top trim of Murano is about the same price with basic X3 xDrive 28i plus some simple options. X3 price is little more than Murano but not a problem to me. Both MPG are 21/28, so doesn't matter it's 3.5L V6 + CVT in Murano or 2.0L Turbo + 8-speed in X3. But I do care some points and not sure if any friends here can help me to clarify:

1. AWD. I don't really go off-road, but at least I hope my car have better traction on-road and in case I go to snow or light off-road. Both car do not have differential lock button, so which AWD system works better?

2. Navigation. I don't care about music or entertainment, but I do really care about nav system. Murano use SD-card based system. Seems like BMW iDrive is hard-drive based. Does anyone know which system is better in terms of accuracy, 3D map detail, clear direction, etc? This is really important to me.

3. My daily commute to job is about 20 miles single trip with some rush hour traffic on highway. In the weekend usually take my family go outside. May also drive car for 2 or 3 days very long inter-state trip. Which engine and transimission is better for my purpose?

4. I know BMW now offer 4-year free maintainance. But in long-term, Murano should have better reliability and cheap repair cost than X3, right? How about re-sale price difference after 4 or 5 years?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Okie Dokie

I have enjoyed the experience of owning 23 BMWs, 1 SAAB and on Audi.

I have also enjoyed the experience of owning two different Infinitis

Throw in the Toyotas (7).

The best autos for maintenance were the Toyotas, followed by the Infiniti's.

Basically if you would own a BMW or Mercedes for 10 yrs you will essentially rebuild the auto in that time period. They do not repair ANYTHING. OK so nobody does. At least the Japanese products with their lesser tolerances can replace things at a lesser cost. The BMW is the finest machine I have ever driven. It was an absolute blast. But the only car I have been completely in (love) with since my wonderfully poor maintenance Saab is the now Murano I now have. Do not even think about it. Get the Murano. You may not be able to take a G curve at full speed but it is really F'ing nice for the cabin creature comfort


----------

